# How do you mention people on threads?



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Guys, how do you mention members on threads?

I must be stupid but I cannot work it out at all.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

@ and then copy the username. @UndercoverInstigator. Like that.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Lemxn said:


> @ and then copy the username. @UndercoverInstigator. Like that.


Thank you Thank you Thank you


----------

